# Windows-Umsteiger Fragen...

## Egbyms

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne von Windows auf Gentoo umsteigen, habs auch schon installiert, aber natürlich auch ein paar Fragen:

Welchen Fenstermanager würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugele ja mit Fluxbox, aber der kommt ja äußerst "nackt" daher...

Gibt's irgendwo gute Anleitungen dafür, wie man Fluxbox vernünftig einrichtet? Auf der offiziellen Homepage sieht das ja eher mau aus, aber Screenshots von echt coolen Desktops gibts da ja zuhauf... Wenn Ihr mir als Anfänger davon abratet, was empfehlt Ihr mir? KDE und Gnome sind ja bei Vielen unbeliebt, weil sie ordentlich Ressourcen fressen. Deswegen wollte ich auch was kleines, feines, schnelles haben. Trotzdem will ich ja gerne komfortabel arbeiten, also z.B. ein Startmenü-ähnliches-Dingsbums haben. Und wenn das mit dem Manager erledigt ist, was für Standard-Programme gibts (Browser, Dateimanager, E-Mail-Client)?

Ach ja, gibt's irgendwo eine idiotensichere Anleitung für ATI-Grafikkarten? Ich bekomme X zwar zum laufen, aber warum Leistung verschenken?

Labert mir ruhig die Taschen voll, mir hilft vermutlich fast alles!

mod-edit: verschoben nach  Diskussionsforum --slick

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo!

 

Hallo, willkommen im Forum.

 *Quote:*   

> Welchen Fenstermanager würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugele ja mit Fluxbox, aber der kommt ja äußerst "nackt" daher...

 

Kommt auf Deine Bedürfnisse an. XFCE ist evt. auch einen Blick wert. Beschreibe doch mal auf was Du besonders Wert legst.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt's irgendwo gute Anleitungen dafür, wie man Fluxbox vernünftig einrichtet?

 

Ja, bestimmt. ( http://www.fruiture.de/perl/questions.html#sinnlos  :Wink:  ) Schau mal in den diesen Thread, da gibts immer ganz nette Tips für die Einrichtung oder zusätzliche Pakete.

 *Quote:*   

>  Auf der offiziellen Homepage sieht das ja eher mau aus, aber Screenshots von echt coolen Desktops gibts da ja zuhauf... Wenn Ihr mir als Anfänger davon abratet, was empfehlt Ihr mir? KDE und Gnome sind ja bei Vielen unbeliebt, weil sie ordentlich Ressourcen fressen. Deswegen wollte ich auch was kleines, feines, schnelles haben. Trotzdem will ich ja gerne komfortabel arbeiten, also z.B. ein Startmenü-ähnliches-Dingsbums haben. Und wenn das mit dem Manager erledigt ist, was für Standard-Programme gibts (Browser, Dateimanager, E-Mail-Client)?

 

Also wie schon oben gesagt, prinzipiell ist das Deine Entscheidung. Wenns unkompliziert sein soll und das Rund-um-Sorglos-Paket, dann nimm KDE, ist alles bei und kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Bei den etwas schlankeren WMs könnte der evt. Konfigurationsaufwand für Beginner zu kompliziert sein wenn man mehr als den Standart möchte. (meine Meinung, also bitte nicht schlagen).

 *Quote:*   

> Ach ja, gibt's irgendwo eine idiotensichere Anleitung für ATI-Grafikkarten? Ich bekomme X zwar zum laufen, aber warum Leistung verschenken?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282983.html

 *Quote:*   

> Labert mir ruhig die Taschen voll, mir hilft vermutlich fast alles!

 

Hiermit  getan.  :Wink: 

----------

## Roff

Für Fluxbox gibbet genügend config-tools. Grade die "Nacktheit" von Fluxbox gefällt mir.

ein Startmenü hab ich da noch nicht vermisst.

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *Egbyms wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welchen Fenstermanager würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugele ja mit Fluxbox, aber der kommt ja äußerst "nackt" daher...

 

der unterschied zw. einem WM und einem kompletten DE ist dir aber klar ?

z.b. dass kein WM die infrastruktur zur kommunikation zwischen den anwendungen (bei kde ist das DCOP) z.v. stellt, u.s.w.

- was zugegebenermassen ressourcen in anspruch nimmt.

das heisst dass du einiges an funktionalität verschenkst, sofern du unter fluxbox/icewm ... auch kde oder gnome-programme (besonders die neuesten) verwendest. und ausserdem musst du die libs (kdelibs, qt bzw. glib, gtk) sowieso laden, in dem fall.

wenn du das nicht tust und hauptsächlich in der shell arbeitest, reicht ein WM, ansonsten solltest du es dir nochmal überlegen.

denn: weder kde noch gnome machen einen halbwegs aktuellen pc zur schnecke - sie fressen immernoch weniger ressourcen als win xp.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

sorry, aber mach dir um die resourcen keine gedanken - das tust du doch unter windows auch nicht oder?

nimm das, womit du am besten arbeiten kannst! es sei denn du willst nur rumspielen.

ich kann kde nur empfehlen, weil es einen patzen an funktionalität mitbringt und trotzdem aber recht schnell ist.

haufenweise integration von programmen bietet und konqueror ist sowieso ein kapitel für sich.

das KIO framework (greif auf jedes file zu [ftp, ssh, sftp uvm] als wäre es lokal) wirst du vermissen, wenn du dich mal dran gewöhnt hast!

cheers

----------

## manuels

Und noch einen bekehrt!   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> was für Standard-Programme gibts (Browser, Dateimanager, E-Mail-Client)? 

 

Also als Browser und E-Mail-Client würde ich dir (wie bei Windows auch) Firefox bzw. Thunderbird empfehlen.

Mit dem Dateimanager ist das so ne Sache. KDE & Gnome bringen ihren eigenen Dateimanager mit sich.

Falls du dich für einen WM entscheidest, haben die quasi-standards als Dateimanager. XFCE ist es glaub ich ROW oder so ähnlich.

Aber da solltest du dir am besten ein paar Screenshoots von einigen Programmen angucken und dann den richtigen für dich aussuchen.

Ich persöhnlich nutze keinen, da es per shell sowieso viel fixer geht.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Egbyms

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

 *Quote:*   

> der unterschied zw. einem WM und einem kompletten DE ist dir aber klar ? 

 

Nein, das war mir nicht klar, danke!

Also scheint Ihr mir überwiegend zu kde zu raten. Leider finde ich (ich hoffe ich trete hier niemandem auf die Füße) kde potthässlich. Ich hatte es mal kurz drauf, hab etwas damit rumgespielt und dann Screenshots von anderen WM's gesehen, die mir fast allesamt besser gefielen. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich einfach nicht tief genug in kde eingestiegen bin, aber alle Themes gefielen mir nicht...

Ich will meine Wahl ja auch nicht nur vom Aussehen abhängig machen, aber was mir eigentlich reicht ist:

-ich kann ein Programm mit ein, zwei Mausklicks starten

-ich hätte gerne einen Dateibrowser mit Drag&Drop-Funktion

Aber je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto eher glaube ich, dass ich dann nachher doch mehr Features haben will.

Deswegen: KDE vs. Gnome? Ich will hier nicht ne neue Diskussion lostreten, deswegen nur:

Ist das nur ne Geschmacksfrage? Ich hab schon in anderen Threads gelesen, dass sich die kde- bzw. gnome-fans schon ordentlich vor- und nachteile um die ohren hauen. Aber exotische Features, die x hat und y nicht, sind mir eigentlich egal. Ich will nur bequem und ohne unnötigen Bremsen mit dem System arbeiten.

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, kde is extrem flexibel und du kannst viel einstellen.

gnome find ich persönlich net so gut  - darum nehm ich auch kde.

ich würd dir wirklich empfehlen, mal mit kde einzusteigen. als windows umsteiger tust du dir da sicher leicht.

konqueror ist das ideale programm für deine dateioperationen.

bezügl. themes: www.kde-look.org - dir haben ALLE themes nicht gefallen???

cheers

----------

## misterjack

ptobier ruhig gnome aus  :Smile:  fix und stabil

----------

## hoernerfranz

 *Egbyms wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deswegen: KDE vs. Gnome? Ich will hier nicht ne neue Diskussion lostreten, deswegen nur:
> 
> Ist das nur ne Geschmacksfrage? Ich hab schon in anderen Threads gelesen, dass sich die kde- bzw. gnome-fans schon ordentlich vor- und nachteile um die ohren hauen. Aber exotische Features, die x hat und y nicht, sind mir eigentlich egal. Ich will nur bequem und ohne unnötigen Bremsen mit dem System arbeiten.

 

oje,

irgendwie war mir gleich klar, dass dieser thread in einen kde<->gnome flamewar ausartet  :Confused: 

am besten ist, du probierst einfach beide aus und nimmst dann das was dir mehr zusagt.

solltest dir aber schon die mühe machen, jeweils eine weile ernsthaft damit zu arbeiten, und nicht bloss nach dem ersten (optischen) eindruck entscheiden (die optik/themes usw. lassen sich eh bei beiden fast beliebig zurechtbasteln).

ich selber bin eingefleischter kde-verfechter, einmal aus technischen

(qt ist einfach ausgereifter und professioneller als glib/gtk), aber vielmehr noch aus 'moralischen' gründen:

kde ist ein projekt das fast ohne geld im wesentlichen von freiwilligen, unbezahlten programmierern entwickelt wird, und es hat seine wurzeln in europa.

und da es als basis die qt-lib von trolltech verwendet, die eben unter GPL und NICHT LGPL steht,

passt das den grossen (vor allem amerikanischen) IT firmen nicht, denn sie müssten, wenn sie darauf aufbauend proprietäre SW entwickeln wollten, geld an trolltech zahlen (GPL heisst: wer mit meinem produkt geldverdienen will, muss was zahlen, wer freie SW damit schreibt, nicht).

und deswegen pushen sie gnome mit geld+manpower was das zeug hält.

trotzdem ist gnome technisch keinesfalls weiter als kde, was die qualität des kde-toolkits bzw. der entwickler nur unterstreicht (und andersrum kein gutes licht auf gnome wirft).

so, das waren meine 2 cents, das thema ist damit für mich hier abgehakt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich würd dir wirklich empfehlen, mal mit kde einzusteigen. als windows umsteiger tust du dir da sicher leicht.
> 
> konqueror ist das ideale programm für deine dateioperationen.

 

Meiner Freundin hab ich auch KDE installiert (obwohl ich eher der Gnome/Xfce-Verfechter bin), weil es in der Standardkonfiguration schon sehr viel kann. Allerdings findet meine Freundin das Programmmenü vollkommen überladen (Spiele, Zubehör, etc.).

Es gibt die Möglichkeit KDE mit Split-ebuids (heißt das so?) zu installieren. Dann hast Du ein mehr oder weniger minimales KDE und kannst die Programme nachinstallieren, die Du wirklich brauchst.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   ich würd dir wirklich empfehlen, mal mit kde einzusteigen. als windows umsteiger tust du dir da sicher leicht.
> 
> konqueror ist das ideale programm für deine dateioperationen. 
> 
> Meiner Freundin hab ich auch KDE installiert (obwohl ich eher der Gnome/Xfce-Verfechter bin), weil es in der Standardkonfiguration schon sehr viel kann. Allerdings findet meine Freundin das Programmmenü vollkommen überladen (Spiele, Zubehör, etc.).
> ...

 

halloa.

ich hab die split ebuilds (heissen so) verdammt. weil ich immer ein aktuelles kde haben will aber nicht stundenlang die einträge in den package.* files ändern möchte  :Wink:  (es geht auch einfacher - i know)

aber ich find die mittelgrossen packages (kdenetwork, kdegraphics, etc) ganz gut. da ist nicht viel zeug dabei, das ich nicht verwende. aber du hast recht - für einen anfänger kann das menü gleich mal überladen ausschauen. - is das bei gnome besser?

aber was reden wir hier: man kann ja alles einstellen etc. jeder wie er will. (zB kbfx etc)

cheers

----------

## Egbyms

Ok, danke Leute!

Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, ich werde mich wohl für kde entscheiden.

----------

## musv

Also ich verwende Enightenment. Der ist stabil, klein, schön, brauchbar und kommt wie die "Großen" als einer der wenigen kleinen WMs mit zwei Monitoren richtig gut klar. 

Zum Einrichten mußt du aber auch bissel basteln. Auf http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/60/ kriegst dafür brauchbare Ideen. Wenn du das unbedingt brauchst, kannst du da auch so 'ne Art Active Desktop einrichten. Die Starterbar kannst du von Gnome oder von den Gdesklets nehmen. 

An KDE stört mich z.B., daß es halt schon ein halbes Windows ist. D.h., wenn ich mir KDE installieren sollte, würde ich wahrscheinlich erstmal das gesamte Menü löschen, das Menü auf die linke Maustaste legen und nach meinem Geschmack aufbauen. Dann würde ich die Taskleiste ausblenden, ein Pager installieren und ein paar Gdesklets drauf werfen. Hmm, bei rechter Überlegung hätte ich dann ja wieder meinen Enlightenment....  :Smile: 

Außerdem blick ich bei KDE nicht wirklich durch, wo was untergebracht ist. Das ganze Ding ist mir irgendwie zu monströs. Pro KDE muß man sagen, daß die gtk von KDE besser aussieht. 

Falls du Dich für einen kleinen WM entscheidest, mußt du Dich trotzdem noch für KDE oder für Gnome entscheiden, da die meisten Programme auf die Bibliotheken von einem der beiden Desktopsysteme basieren.

----------

## chrib

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das ganze Ding ist mir irgendwie zu monströs. Pro KDE muß man sagen, daß die gtk von KDE besser aussieht. 
> 
> 

 

Bitte was? KDE nutzt qt und nicht gtk. Oder versteh ich einfach nur nicht den Sinn Deiner Aussage?

----------

## musv

Hmm, bis jetzt dachte ich immer, daß KDE so 'ne Art eigene gtk hat, weil ja die Menüs von gtk-Anwendungen wie z.B. xmms unter KDE anders (besser) aussehen als unter anderen Desktopumgebungen. 

Könnte sein, daß ich hier einem größeren Denkfehler unterlag.  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hmm, bis jetzt dachte ich immer, daß KDE so 'ne Art eigene gtk hat, weil ja die Menüs von gtk-Anwendungen wie z.B. xmms unter KDE anders (besser) aussehen als unter anderen Desktopumgebungen. 
> 
> Könnte sein, daß ich hier einem größeren Denkfehler unterlag. 

 

Ja, du unterliegst einem Denkfehler! Der Rahmen etc. stellt der Window-Manager. Die Gnome-Programme brauchen dennoch die Gnome-Bibliotheken im Speicher. Wenn ich mich richtig errinere ist das umgekehrt (also KDE-Programme unter Gnome) genauso, bin aber nicht sicher, da ich keine KDE-Programmer installiert habe (und keinen KDE).

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo klar!

wenn du kde unter gnome or whatever startest brauchst du genauso die kdelibs bzw. qtlibs im speicher!

analog für gnome/gtk programme unter qt...

cheers

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Egbyms wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde gerne von Windows auf Gentoo umsteigen, habs auch schon installiert, aber natürlich auch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Welchen Fenstermanager würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugele ja mit Fluxbox, aber der kommt ja äußerst "nackt" daher...
> ...

 

Terminal: Eterm

WM: Fluxbox

Mp3player: xmms

Office: Openoffice

Brennprogramm: K3b

Browser: Firefox

EMailclient: Thunderbird

ThemeProg: gdesklets

sind meine Empfehlungen..

----------

## toskala

also ich würde dir kde empfehlen.

das hat das geschlossenste leistungsspektrum, da musst du dir wenig zusammensuchen und es funktioniert recht windows ähnlich, das ist sicherlich am anfang eine gute wahl.

naja, nich nur am anfang, ich daddel nu mit linux seit vielen jahren rum und bin über kde 3.4 sehr erfreut, das ist auch wirklich schnell (thinkpad t43p) aber war auch schon auf meinem p3 800 mit 1gb ram ausreichend fix.

und das mit den ressourcen ist immer so eine sache, ich meine, du hast nen rechner mit viel speicher und viel taktfrequenz (vermute ich mal) was hilfts denn wenn du von 512mb ram nur 128 mb nutzt und der rest brachliegt? ich finde man darf den rechner ruhig auch fordern  :Smile: .

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Egbyms wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde gerne von Windows auf Gentoo umsteigen, habs auch schon installiert, aber natürlich auch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Welchen Fenstermanager würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Ich liebäugele ja mit Fluxbox, aber der kommt ja äußerst "nackt" daher...
> ...

 

Da du Umsteiger bist würde ich dir zu KDE raten (man kann fluxbox oder xfce immernoch testen). KDE bietet von Win auf Linux den einfachsten umstieg da es fast gleich ist. Startmenü ist zwischen win und KDE eignetlich gleich.

----------

